# My new Paphs



## DavidM (Sep 2, 2006)

I got some lovely plants from Ratcliffe's Orchids via Gideon this week, and they are in fantastic condition.

I got the following:

1x MEMORIA LARRY HEUER (malipoense 'Tracery' x emersonii)
1x (Booth's Honey-Phil x supardii 'Leader')
1x (Lady Isabel 'Rose Bouquet' x wilhelminiae)
5x LEBAUDYANUM (haynaldianum 'Kos' x philippinense)
3x SAINT LOW [Saint Swithin 'VLP' x lowii)
1x STELLA LIM (delenatii #82 'Daybreak' x platyphyllum)
5x TEMPTATION (philippinense #5 x kolopakingii 'Palm')
1x ISABEL BOOTH (Lady Isabel 'May' x philippinense #12497)

and a free Paph (Saint Swithin '15th July' AM/RHS x moquettianum 'Loriet' AM/AOS) as well as a Phrag Olaf Gruss.

And Gideon sent me a few extras:

(haynaldianum 'Select' x supardii 'Leader')
Esme Hennessy in bloom
Hellas 'westonbirt' in bloom
insigne-large specimen plant in bloom
and a spicerianum in bud

Thank you Paul and Gideon


----------



## Heather (Sep 2, 2006)

Those Ratcliffe plants are getting around! Nice score, David!


----------



## Marco (Sep 2, 2006)

Plants from Ratcliffe are great. And nice pickup on the freebies. You are a lucky man David!


----------

